# [solved] JPEG... alles um dieses format zu unterstützen?

## absynth

Kann meine JPG bilder net öffnen ...hab JPEG schon emerged ...braucht noch irgendwas dafür?

----------

## R.Aven

 *absynth wrote:*   

> Kann meine JPG bilder net öffnen ...hab JPEG schon emerged ...braucht noch irgendwas dafür?

 

Mit welchem Programm willst du deine "*.jpg"s überhaupt öffnen???

jp[e]g-USEflag gesetzt?

----------

## absynth

mit  gqview  und auch schon emerged    :Wink:   ...

Hab in der /etc/make.conf das JPEG flag gesetzt ...wie auf meinen anderen gentoo auch ..da funzt es auch ...

JPG flag??   gibt es sowas  ??

----------

## manuels

 *absynth wrote:*   

> JPG flag??   gibt es sowas  ??

 

```
# euse -i jpg

global use flags (searching: jpg)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: jpg)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

-> nööö

----------

## absynth

achja...ich wurde von fluxbox drauf hingewiesen das ich

```
feh --bg-center /home/absynth/bilder/wallpaper/bild.jpg
```

ausführen soll , in der konsole

das kam raus:

```

file.c:353: free(0x80787d0) memory not allocated

feh warning: /pfad/zum/bild.jpg - NO Imlib2 loader for that file format

feh ERROR: Couldn't load image in order to set bg

```

----------

## s.hase

Aber das jpeg Use-Flag gibt es:

```

sulaco ~ # euse -i jpeg

global use flags (searching: jpeg)

************************************************************

[+  D ] jpeg - Adds JPEG image support

local use flags (searching: jpeg)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

Also mal prüfen ob imlib2 mit dem jpeg Use-Flag gebaut ist. Obwohl das eigentlich schon als Default sein sollte.

----------

## absynth

ist gemacht, habs sicherheitshalber nochmal reemerged ...funzt immer noch nicht

----------

## s.hase

Einfach mal google mit der Fehlermeldung bemüht? Auf die Schnelle habe ich hab den Tipp gefunden fluxbox mit dem Use-Flag imlib neu zu emergen. Sonst vielleicht auch mal eine andere Grafik ausprobiert?

----------

## absynth

sorry, hab garnet reingeschireben...hab die dateien war leider falsch kopiert...dateiformat beschädigt..es funzt alles...thread ist oben auch als solved markiert

----------

